# Mounting and re-mounting Kindle Touch on a Mac



## desertman (Dec 11, 2011)

Is there a possibility to re-mount a Kindle Touch on a Mac without having to pull and re-insert the plug from the USB cable?

I have a Kindle Touch and control my content mainly through Calibre on a Mac with OS X 10.6.8. When I connect the Kindle to the cable it mounts on the desktop and I can add content. When I want to see this content on the Kindle I have to eject the Kindle and - so it seems - when I  then want to add more content I have to pull the plug and to re-insert it in order to get the Kindle mounted again.

Is there a way around this cumbersome procedere?

Thanks and greetings. desertman


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Exactly the same problem with a PC, once you eject the Kindle you have to unplug the cable and plug it back in again to connect it again.

I've never found a way of remounting it without doing this.

Shutting down and restarting the PC/Mac would mount it again, but that's probably a sledgehammer to crack a nut!


----------

